# Landing Papers for IEC Working Holiday Visa



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

It's nearing the time for my departure and I have been looking at banks in order to establish myself in Canada and some banks require a landing paper in order to set up an account (like RBC's newcomers scheme).

now, I am not sure if I will receive a record of landing paper also, even though i am on a working holiday visa, as i haven't been through this part of the process.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Just take all your documentation and passport to the bank/branch of your choice.. I'm sure you will be satisfactorily looked after.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Just take all your documentation and passport to the bank/branch of your choice.. I'm sure you will be satisfactorily looked after.


so things like the approval letter, passport with the visa stamps?

i would have thought that a record of landing would apply to all relevant visa types.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Thousands do this each and every year. Your documentation will prove to the bank that you are authorized/entitled to be in Canada. Stop worrying about such a picayune matter.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

can't help it: would like to have it all go smoothly and hence why i ask


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Then why not register with a local bank in Australia that has a Canadian affiliate or branches (eg HSBC) and have everything prepared before you leave (that's what many people, including myself, do). Than you just show up with your ID and you are on your way...


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Then why not register with a local bank in Australia that has a Canadian affiliate or branches (eg HSBC) and have everything prepared before you leave (that's what many people, including myself, do). Than you just show up with your ID and you are on your way...


funnily enough i am with HSBC in Australia so i'll have to go talk to them.


----------

